# Movies Loved by Everyone Else, Hated by You.



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2015)

Which Popular films were not so popular with you and why ?


----------



## Vince W (May 9, 2015)

Avatar. Awful film. I was bored to tears, but couldn't leave as I was with a group. It's all candy floss and no substance. Cameron may make more, but I'll never bother with them.


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2015)

"chick flick" films - how women like these I'll never know - esp when mostof the time its the very same story and highly predictable. 




Avatar wasn't "terrible" but its story was very basic; plus it had that feeling of being rushed so nothing ws ever really fully developed before pushing onto the next stage


----------



## dask (May 9, 2015)

*SHAMPOO*, left the theater before it was over.


----------



## Juliana (May 9, 2015)

*The Matrix*. There, I've said it. Let the stone-flinging begin. 

Edit: just saw that the thread asked _why_. The action and all that was okay, I just hated the whole premise. I didn't think it was very original and everyone went on, and on, and on about how different the whole thing was. Er, no. Go read some Asimov or something and then come back and tell me again how original it is.


----------



## Foxbat (May 10, 2015)

*Titanic *There's absolutely no way that this piece of **** should have won any Oscars. 

I've got the German version of Titanic from 1943 and A Night To Remember from 1958 (which used some footage from the German version) and both are far, far superior to Cameron's tripe.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 10, 2015)

Foxbat said:


> *Titanic *There's absolutely no way that this piece of **** should have won any Oscars.
> 
> I've got the German version of Titanic from 1943 and A Night To Remember from 1958 (which used some footage from the German version) and both are far, far superior to Cameron's tripe.




*A Night to Remember  *is a great film . I like it a lot. 

Cameron's has great effects and production values, but they overshadow  the whole film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2020)

*The Madness of King George*.   What  a tedious and boring film it was.


----------



## MikeAnderson (Oct 8, 2020)

*Grease. *So corny, the kernels will chip your teeth. Bad plot, horrible songs.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 8, 2020)

I struggled with Four Weddings and a Funeral and still haven't been able to sit through it. (I do understand why people rate it, but it's not for me.)


----------



## Allegra (Oct 8, 2020)

*Closer *- shoddy.
*Eyes Wide Shut *- crappy.
*Knives Out* and all James Bond films with Daniel Craig - I found him humourless and lack of charm in these movies (sorry, fans).
*Mr. & Mrs. Smith* and *The Tourist* - what a waste of everything.


----------



## wagtail (Oct 8, 2020)

*Batman*. Too dark--literally. Had to strain to see what was going on and gave up.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 8, 2020)

*The Time Traveller's Wife* - It might be a great book [but I haven't read it] but it was a lousy film. I couldn't tell if it was supposed to be funny or not. This observation did not go down well with my ex- [then partner] who rates it as one of the greatest films _ever_ made.
and controversially...
*Vertigo* - I've tried, I really have. I usually like Hitchcock, but I don't see why this film makes all time top ten lists again and again... It's pretty good but nothing special, and nowhere near Hitch's best. Okay I'll admit I really like the music. But that is down to Bernard Hermann. For me Bernard Hermann is one of the most important people in Film that most people have never heard of. From Orson Welles' War of the World radio, then Citizen Kane, all the way to Taxi Driver via the 7 Voyages of Sinbad and Jason and the Argonauts!


----------



## kythe (Oct 8, 2020)

King Kong, any version.  It's just a dumb story.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 9, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Avatar. Awful film. I was bored to tears, but couldn't leave as I was with a group. It's all candy floss and no substance. Cameron may make more, but I'll never bother with them.



I found myself rooting for that poor misunderstood evil corporation .


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 9, 2020)

*It Follows   *This is supposed to be a cutting edge suspense horror movie ?  It was neither .


----------



## Droflet (Oct 9, 2020)

*Star Wars* ep 4. Kidding. Hey, I'm joking, put that gun away. 
However, ep 1 and a certain nauseating character, shudder. Leaving the theater I used rather poor language around women and kids.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 10, 2020)

Pretty much every Bond film since Tomorrow Never Dies. And almost every Roger Moore Bond film.

Avatar.

Most Richard Curtis films.

Most Marvel films


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

*The Blair Witch Project    *I am mystified  that this wretched film made any money at the box office.


----------



## Overread (Oct 13, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Blair Witch Project    *I am mystified  that this wretched film made any money at the box office.



I think because when they launched it in the USA they did a huge viral marketing campaign leading up to the launch (which was before viral marketing was really a thing). It was also the first use of shaky camera in a major film release. It was one of those creations that worked in that moment in time and a lot of that was working with the marketing released.

It's a little like how War of the Worlds was super popular for a time because of that one Radio Broadcast.


----------



## Matchu (Oct 13, 2020)

There was, in a galaxy far, far away, during the 'summer of 1977' one cinema choice:

A Bridge Too Far OR the other rubbish.  I jumped with the paratroopers.  While the little brother, Luke, purchased his figures, dice, Hobbit, an Acorn computer.  And today is a millionaire, obviously.

Apols, senile dementure, a total rush


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I struggled with Four Weddings and a Funeral and still haven't been able to sit through it. (I do understand why people rate it, but it's not for me.)



Ive never had a desire to see that film.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 14, 2020)

As far as RomComs to its not that bad. Notting Hill is better. But still, see my earlier comments on Richard Curtis films


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 14, 2020)

Edit: Monkey Dust: Richard Curtisland Sketch probably not suitable to put the clip up directly, so be warned!


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 14, 2020)

Avatar is a funny one: yes, a lot of people went to see it, but I've met almost nobody with any claim to being interested in films who didn't profess to hate it.


----------

